# All Regions DVD Player advise needed.



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I just made the plunge and ordered the "Laurel and Hardy" 21 DVD
boxset from England which contains most of their Hal Roach sound 
features and shorts. It cost $110 when US dollars are converted to
Euros via www.amazon.co.uk.com
The reason I ...ng from PAL to NTSC and projecting the image.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Oppo's get a lot of noise for being the best DVD players out there. I think the 981HD is supposed to be both PAL and NTSC compatable. A little bit more than the one you're looking at, but supposedly better.

JCD


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Athomas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi There,
I am originally from the U.K but work brought me here to Mexico, which also uses the NTSC video standard, I am using an L.G multi region dvd player and a panny 900 projector, I brought all my dvd collection with me (PAL) and have not noticed any problems.

hope this helps,
Regards
Andrew.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

I have an oppo 980 and you can set it to region free....(pal and ntsc for sure) as far as I know all oppo dvd players can play any region


----------

